# Upper Provo Fire



## teledan (May 20, 2019)

Anyone know what the status of the Upper Provo Fire is? Are roads still closed and if so which ones?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Just got back from the area. The Murdock Basin road is closed and guarded by a ranger stationed at the entrance. As far as I could tell, no other areas were closed. 

TBH, I couldn't see very much smoke but the air was a little hazy.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Catherder said:


> Just got back from the area. The Murdock Basin road is closed and guarded by a ranger stationed at the entrance. As far as I could tell, no other areas were closed.
> 
> TBH, I couldn't see very much smoke but the air was a little hazy.


Same story here. Not quite sure where the fire is or how big it is as a result


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It must not be much and is being handled locally.

It isn't even on the IncWeb site for fires.

https://inciweb.nwcg.gov/


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

84% contained, investigation pointing towards human caused. Only 480 acres.

https://utahfireinfo.gov/2020/08/10/upper-provo-wildfire-august-10-2020/


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i was there around the time it got reported and saw the smoke column rise. no lightning strikes around that time and lots of bubbas in the area as usual. 

the type 3 team moved out a few days ago but there are still some resources around. the NUT regs were here until yesterday mopping up but appear to have timed out and hit their RnR days. broadhead meadows and over close to pyramid lake is where the burn scar is. the link above is 4 days old and i'd guess most of those resources listed have demobilized or moved on to other fires. 

as for access, i think as catheder mentioned, the main road was still closed. smoke has not been an issue for about a week. even then, it was pretty mild.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Thanks for that correction, my brain is mush. Does sound like they were preparing to change teams this past Tuesday.

Always sad to hear about fires in that area.


----------



## teledan (May 20, 2019)

Thanks guys, I was at Pyramid Lake about a week before the fire and was hoping the road would be open by next weekend. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

well, at least the type 4 team was there when the norway flat fire started today. having a piece of the infrastructure in place helped them get on this one quick. it was literally in front of the IC post and within 2 miles. 

vehicle parked on dry vegetation is what i was told.


----------

